# 1939 CWC Built Hawthorne Twin Bar



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I posted this in this week's Show and Tell but since it IS a project thought I would post from beginning to end in a thread. There are threads that go into this model but the short story is that three manufacturers: Snyder, Monark, and CWC all built this model for Wards at the same time. From what I can tell none are very common and the CWC seems to be pretty scarce. That said rarity don't = $$$ so I couldn't see laying out big money for chrome, replacement headlight, etc... Velocipedist and TRM have set the bar on patina restorations well above my level but I'm going to give it a go on this one. 

The first pic is how I got this bike at MLC earlier this year--a face only a mother could love! After ditching the basket I decided to give it a check ride and surprisingly everything worked except the rear dropouts were tweaked so bad the stand wouldn't catch to hold the bike upright. I found the only pic I could of an original paint CWC and replicated it best I could. Because everything was house painted I had to tear it completely down to include the wheels. Cleaning spokes and nipples is not my idea of fun--they seemed to keep multiplying! Stay tuned.... V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 2, 2017)

Nice find! I see you use the Ford Model A wrench, too!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 3, 2017)

You are 100 percent right about TRM and  Velocipedist setting the bar on patina builds, but it looks to me like you are on the right path for equal results. Best of luck, can't wait to see it finished! Joe


----------



## the tinker (Jul 3, 2017)

These are really nice bikes. I picked up this one in the same shape, and decided to put no $$$ into it. Removed 80 years of rust and repaints. I talked to the fellow I got it from a couple of weeks ago and he said he got it at a garage sale for 30 bucks. I paid him a lot more......he made out good. This bike looks good and is a fine rider.  It's Snyder built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2017)

the tinker said:


> These are really nice bikes. I picked up this one in the same shape, and decided to put no $$$ into it. Removed 80 years of rust and repaints. I talked to the fellow I got it from a couple of weeks ago and he said he got it at a garage sale for 30 bucks. I paid him a lot more......he made out good. This bike looks good and is a fine rider.  It's Snyder built. View attachment 490393 View attachment 490394 View attachment 490395



Love that build Tink, but not quite the same bike. I believe yours in Snyder built, while the one Shawn is working on is CWC.


----------



## sludgeguy (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice job. They are great riding bikes!

 I opted to leave the rust, and I have straightened the front fork since. 
I am looking forward to seeing your bike completed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> Very nice job. They are great riding bikes!View attachment 490754 I opted to leave the rust, and I have straightened the front fork since.
> I am looking forward to seeing your bike completed.



Your bike appears to be a much different model than mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## sludgeguy (Jul 6, 2017)

Mine is a 1939 CWC Roadmaster Supreme missing all the supreme goodies.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> Mine is a 1939 CWC Roadmaster Supreme missing all the supreme goodies.




I thought that head tube looked a little tall. Yours is a completely different frame than mine though. The Hawthorne Twin Bars were made by three different manufacturers: Snyder, Monark, and CWC. V/r Shawn


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 7, 2017)

Isn't That Called a 5 Bars; Not a Twin Bar?????


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Isn't That Called a 5 Bars; Not a Twin Bar?????



Nope
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/non-monark-built-hawthorne-twin-bars-snyder-cwc-built.90207/


----------



## bairdco (Jul 8, 2017)

They shoulda doubled the middle bar, too, for a "6 bar."

Hmmm. That gives me an idea....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2017)

So this is my first effort at a "patina restore". I got a few tips from others and have invented others as I've went along. I'm fairly pleased at the way it turned out but future efforts should be even better. Here are the during shots. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is the finished bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Before



 

After


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2017)

https://augusta.craigslist.org/bik/d/hawthorne-twin-bar/6230053853.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2017)

You're killing me Shawn...


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 22, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Before
> 
> View attachment 648067
> 
> The Before Looks Way Better!!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice job! Turned out great especially for your first time..


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'LL TAKE IT!



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Got my sight set on something else so I may be willing to ship this. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Sep 19, 2017)

bairdco said:


> They shoulda doubled the middle bar, too, for a "6 bar."
> 
> Hmmm. That gives me an idea....




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hawthorne-6-bar.114594/


----------



## jpromo (Sep 19, 2017)

That is some mighty fine patina work Shawn. The grease details are a fantastic touch.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 27, 2017)

Very good job Shawn, killer bike. Congrats!


----------



## deddings (Nov 20, 2017)

Great job Shawn!


----------

